# Paz my Nigerian Dwarf FF is due 2/23



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Paz (Mountain Of Grace Gingerpaz) is expecting her first kid(s) this Saturday. She is normally such a sweetheart but has been moody for awhile now. She doesn't look very big but I can see that her body has gotten deeper. I'm hoping for twins. She was bred to Kickapoo Creek Atticus. I'm so excited for these kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck. Hope you get twin does.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! My kids are off of school this week so it would be great for her to go a little early. I've never been that lucky though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

It always surprises me how much a personality can change during pregnancy and especially at the end. I had a skittish doe become very affectionate before. Paz seems to be the opposite. She was such a doll before! Now, she doesn't mind my presence as long as I don't touch her. I can't feel ligaments because she runs or thrashes as soon as I put a hand on her. She's the first doe I've had that I haven't been able to feel kids moving in her belly. I hope she's back to herself after she delivers.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope! It looks like she might be carrying a little lower but she doesn't have that 'skinny' appearance. She also seems a bit restless. Today would be a great day for babies but I'm not sure it's going to happen. Maybe she's waiting for the storm heading our way tomorrow.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I take it back....I think we might have babies later today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Paz had buckling/doeling twins last night around 9pm after laboring all day. The buckling looks just like his mom. The doeling looks to be black and tan swiss marked. All are doing well. I've tried to upload pics but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! The forum is having trouble with photos this week, hopefully fixed soon! Can't wait to see


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you. I'll keep trying.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Niginewbie said:


> Thank you. I'll keep trying.


Have you tried the app yet? I installed it from Play Store on to phone and tablet, will upload pics.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooray! Congratulations!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

We named swiss marked doeling Harper and the buckling is Finch. They are doing great. Finch is a total love bug and Harper is a spaz.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I love them!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Very cute goatlets!


----------

